# Advice on this



## Baron Greuner (Jan 11, 2016)

edited


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 11, 2016)

Nothing wrong with it ... It is the same setup my eight-year-old uses, too!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 11, 2016)

edited


----------



## re-peat (Jan 11, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Trouble is, you can never find an 8 year old when you need one.


The trick is to first comment on mock-ups. Do that right, and you're surrounded by 8-year olds in no time at all.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 11, 2016)

Connotation can be a curse as one gets older. Just saying.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 11, 2016)

re-peat said:


> The trick is to first comment on mock-ups. Do that right, and you're surrounded by 8-year olds in no time at all.



lols


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 12, 2016)

Why did Micheal Jackson prefer 28 year olds?

..
..
..
..
..
..
.
Because there was 20 of them.....Ankyu.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 12, 2016)

re-peat said:


> The trick is to first comment on mock-ups. Do that right, and you're surrounded by 8-year olds in no time at all.


Huh ... .


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 13, 2016)

edit


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 13, 2016)

Really interesting for me to see how you get on with this set up Baron. 
There's a few people on here going down thehttp://create.pro/ route. The Black Magic dock, although an extra cost, does look a nice way of keeping everything together.
The Apollo Twin is regarded as one of the best now and like you I currently use an old Apogee duet and I'm getting tired of the software problems.
Would love to know what kind of performance you get out of the new set up. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 13, 2016)

edited


----------



## dgburns (Jan 13, 2016)

I can tell you that someone found a line of code in the mac os that makes reference to a new mac pro based on the number of usb ports(too many for a mini).So maybe a new mac pro model is coming fyi.
Are you on LPX now? moving from 9 to X was a doozy for me.

Other then that you should be ok with the setup you describe.

(sorry Baron,some of those replies had me coughing up my supper! too funny) 

by the by,my old 2008 mac pro(semi-retired and at my home studio now) is still going and is running os el capitan.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 13, 2016)

Baron, my this year MacBook Pro gets along very well with my Apollo Twin Duo via (Thunderbolt) and with Logic Pro X, if it's any help.

I need to find some opportunities to use the term "reprobate morons" in normal conversation.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 14, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 14, 2016)

edited


----------



## dgburns (Jan 14, 2016)

pm me if you get stuck with LPX,suffered through a lot of the issues.

good luck


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 14, 2016)

edited


----------



## Jason_D (Jan 14, 2016)

The 5K iMac has always been a good deal. Only Dell has a 5K monitor. It's almost the same price and it doesn't even have a computer inside like the iMac does.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 19, 2016)

edited


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 19, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> So far an Apollo Twin Duo has arrived. (£605)
> 32GB of RAM from Mr Memory (£159)
> 2 Thunderbolt cables (£70) ouch!
> 
> ...



Hi Baron, I have the same setup, but 2 years older - iMac i7 2013 w/ 32GB of memory + Apollo Twin Duo w/ Logic X and it has worked really well.

I hope you enjoy your upgrade. Cheers.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 19, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 20, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 21, 2016)

edited


----------



## tav.one (Jan 21, 2016)

What a great timing. your Retina 5K got delivered on the day of Logic's Retina update of 30 plugins. 

Congrats Baron and do keep us posted with how its going with all new hardware.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 21, 2016)

edited


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 21, 2016)

I've always been fascinated by those young tech-savvy kiddos and their blogs.

Subscribed!


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 21, 2016)

Good man, I think there's many a composer on here who would love to know how your system holds up compared to say a mac trash can.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 22, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 23, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 24, 2016)

edited


----------



## tav.one (Jan 24, 2016)

Are you using Black Magic Dock in RAID setup?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 24, 2016)

edited


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 24, 2016)

MusicTechHelpGuy taught me how to use Logic Pro X.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 25, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 26, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 27, 2016)

edited


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 27, 2016)

Do you mean you noticed a difference just from monitoring when playing sounds in logic? Or are you talking about the preamps when plugging in your guitar?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 27, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 29, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 29, 2016)

edited


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 29, 2016)

I would think about dedicating one of those SSD slots for Logic X recording. Keeping your internal SSD running nice and lean and mostly for a boot drive.

I would also have a good backup plan. Super Duper or Carbon Copy Cloner for bootable backups, Time machine. I have local mirrored raid spinners, cloud, and offsite backup of everything else.



itstav said:


> Are you using Black Magic Dock in RAID setup?



I have seen this asked many times. There is no real reason to unless you need it for video.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 31, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 1, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 2, 2016)

edited


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for keeping up with all the updates.
Be great to know how your 8 threads are performing with the more power hungry libraries when playing them live on your keyboard.
Mine really struggles with Alchemy ( not really useable) and even the in built b3 organ in logic x and some of the Albion one legato patches.
My last core just shoots up and it can't deal with it


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 3, 2016)

edited


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks Baron, it just gives me and other people not as clued on on relative performance between machines. I think you should also do the Logic benchmark test as I'm sure the thread on gearstlutz would appreciate that. Doesn't seem to be any Imac's with your spec on there. I'm sure yours will be one of the best they'd have.
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/apple-logic-pro/371545-logic-pro-multicore-benchmarktest.html


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 4, 2016)

edited


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Feb 4, 2016)

Thats' good to hear although I always thought there were far more tracks than 84 and you just un-mute one at a time until you get logic to give you an error on playback.
your system sounds as though it's handling things well


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 6, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 9, 2016)

edited


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 9, 2016)

Baron, I have my eye on a similar arrangement, depending on the likelihood of a 2016 mac pro refresh.
Could you tell us what the noise levels are like, and if the fan is particularly taxed when you're bouncing a large session or playing lots of effects/vst-heavy arrangements?

Lastly, if you get the opportunity, it would be great to know the max number of tracks you can play on the logic text project mentioned above. If you keep duplicating the tracks to get more than the initial number, you can activate them and test your system with 100 tracks, or 150 plus...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 9, 2016)

edited


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 9, 2016)

Please pick up your honorary degree in I.T. at the door please Baron. 



Baron Greuner said:


> Wilco Wilxo!
> 
> Re first request. Haven't done anything yet but check that out ASAP. However, it's fair to say I dont really do really large sessions, hence a slimmed down gear fest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 10, 2016)

edited


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 10, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Wilx on that test it comes out at about 137 instances before the overload sign starts to appear.



Super. Thanks for the info! My 2009 Mac Pro is about the same, so I'm struggling to justify it from a pure performance point of view, but that screen...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 13, 2016)

edited


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Feb 16, 2016)

Edited post


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 16, 2016)

edited


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Feb 29, 2016)

Hows the Black Magic dock, and the rest of the set up settling in good sir?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 1, 2016)

edited


----------



## jacobthestupendous (May 16, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> edited


Why all the edits? I just came back for this post because I'm now considering a similar investment, and your contributions to the thread are suddenly less than informative.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 16, 2016)

I love this thread. <redacted>


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (May 17, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 17, 2016)

What was it about?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (May 17, 2016)

it was about [edited]


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 17, 2016)

Great, now I've got to go and *un*like all those useful (now useless) posts...


----------



## Ozymandias (May 17, 2016)

It was about Apple-related purchases, including £70 Thunderbolt cables.

I think any right-minded person would want to erase all traces of this traumatic event.


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 17, 2016)

I know what it was about now. It was about the iMac setup. But the iMac was faulty and it took them 3 months to replace it because they tried to fix it 3 times until they finally realised it was a faulty on/off switch that was shorting out at random moments. Could be after 3 minutes or after 3 hours or 3 days. In the end it just shorted out completely in the Apple store.
So they had to send out a new one which I now have with a (very very generous) £50 voucher to use in the apple Store. Have any of you guys ever found anything that costs £50 in an Apple store btw?

Anyway, I have another one now. So what do you want to know?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (May 17, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> So what do you want to know?


Horrifying random mechanical failure aside, how are you liking the iMac 5K?


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 17, 2016)

I tell you what Jacob, I'll do a quick thread on that.


----------



## sleepy hollow (May 22, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Great, now I've got to go and *un*like all those useful (now useless) posts...


[edited]


----------

